# Another One



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Went looking for dogs yesterday. Shot this mangy looking female at 513 yards, which was a total luck shot. I can't usually hit anything half that far. In fact, later in the morning I lined up 2 coyotes at 275 yards for a double whammy and missed. All I could see was a 100 dollar bill and started getting the shakes. Oh well, next time. I hope they do a bounty collection soon. My wife is getting tired of all the ears and jaws in the freezer.
[attachment=0:n0lxjilk]0804120716.jpg[/attachment:n0lxjilk]


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I have not looked into the requirements for the new bounty yet. Are you required to bring in the scalp and the lower jaw?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, it is either the scalp with the ears connected OR the entire pelt along with the lower jaw.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Money in the Bank! Good work. I'm hoping to put a few on the ground this fall. Don't they start paying out on the 1st?


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Where do you bring your dead dogs to cash in on this bounty?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

90redryder said:


> Where do you bring your dead dogs to cash in on this bounty?


You have to register through the Division of Wildlife first, and in the process of registering, they will tell you where to check them in. The form to register is available online at www.wildlife.utah.gov. There should be a link on the home page.


----------

